# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  المتصفح العملاق و الاسرع Google Chrome 32.0.1700.76 Stable في اصداره الاخير بحجم 35 ميجا

## رسمى فهمى

*Google Chrome 32.0.1700.76 Final



متصفح  الإنترنت هو أكثر البرامج أهمية على جهاز الكمبيوتر فإنك تقضي الكثير من  وقتك عبر الإنترنت داخل المتصفح سواء كنت تبحث عن أي محتوى أو تقرأ الأخبار  أو تشاهد مقاطع الفيديو أو تتحدث مع الآخرين في مواقع الدردشة أو تستخدم  تطبيقات التواصل الاجتماعي أو ترسل رسائل إلكترونية أو تتسوق وتودع الأموال  في البنوك، فإنك تفعل كل هذه الأشياء باستخدام المتصفح.وقد قام فريق من  مهندسي شركة Google بإطلاق متصفح وذلك لتلبية المتطلبات التي تساهم في تصفح  سريع وبسيط وآمن للشبكة وبعد سنتين من إطلاقه يستخدمه أكثر من خمسين مليون  مستخدم حول العالم. من أهم مميزات Google Chrome هو السرعة الفائقة والتي  تجعل تصفح الإنترنت تجربة أكثر فعالية. فالمتصفح يتميز بسرعة تشغيله من سطح  المكتب فلا يستغرق تشغيله سوى ثواني معدودة كما أنه الأسرع في

Google Chrome  is a browser that combines a minimal design with sophisticated  technology to make the web faster, safer, and easier. Google Chrome also  uses a brand new javas cript engine (V8), which is much faster than  existing javas cript interpreters. This means you can create more  complex and more intensive AJAX applications with fewer speed and  processing constraints. Finally, Google Chrome is built on top of  WebKit, so Google Chrome users will benefit from the CSS3 features being  added to WebKit as those features are released.



Size : 35 Mb

تاريخ الاصدار
14/01/2014

 البرنامج مجاني

 اثبات النسخة


Download


Letitbit
http://letitbit.net/download/85200.8...MaHeR.rar.html



DepositFiles
http://dfiles.eu/files/ajuw243eq



MegaUpload
http://megauplaod.org/jzkirs8sqrp2



MedlaFire
http://medlafire.co/3zmrzulgu9gg.html



TurboBit
http://turbobit.net/p92mr6n6hjd1.html



Uploaded
http://ul.to/uf5uojj1



File5wap
http://file5wap.com/lbt14hhtalot.html



UptoBox
http://uptobox.com/8845djiwbv17



FileRio
http://filerio.in/131ckzpxeyxd



FileCloud
http://filecloud.io/t61g5loz



UpaFile
http://upafile.com/h7metv43f871



SendSpace
http://www.sendspace.com/file/iexe3z


FileFactory
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7129lg0bdn4t



PutLocker
http://www.putlocker.com/file/5EE29D73B8F035F1



FileSwap
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/L7rK2zoUBD/MyEgY.CoM_Google.Chrome_32.0.1700.76_Final_By.MaHe  R.rar.html

المصدر : كلمة دوت نت


*

----------

